# Man uses Barbie fishing rod to land record channel catfish



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

ELKIN, NC -- David Hayes doesn't usually fish with a little girl's toy rod and reel. But after making a record catch, he may reconsider.









More...


----------

